# Solved: Getting IP addr from DHCP but cannot ping DHCP server



## The1 (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm running a simple network at home with a Linksys BEFSR41 router. I have two computers hooked up wired and a wireless router acting like an access point that I use for my laptop occasionally. Until this weekend I've been having no problems but I shut down the computers due to weather and now one of them is not able to communicate with any others on the network. The problem computer will get an address supplied to it by the router (DHCP server) but once it has it I cannot get any other connectivity. Of course this is hindering internet access on this computer. I can ping the loopback and assigned IP addresses w/o problems but when I ping the default gateway (router) and/or the other computer I get "Request timed out." I initially thought it was the NIC so I bought another one but still get the same issue. I've moved the cards to different PCI slots but no luck. I tested the cable running from the computer and the router but found no problems. I even tried resetting the TCP/IP stack but still didn't work. The computer in question is running WinXP SP2 with the original NIC being a Linksys LNE100TX and the new one being a D-Link DFE-530TX+.

Any clues on this? If more info is needed let me know--it's been a while since I've posted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## winterfrost (Nov 28, 2005)

The computer may just be using the last cached address. It may not actually be getting an address from the DHCP server... or can you see that in the logs? Have you tried configuring a static address?

It sounds like you've taken all the right steps, but just to clarify:
- Can you ping the gateway from the other PC? (Are you sure it reponds to ping?)
- How did you test the "bad" link? Did you put another computer on it?
- Did you try another port on the switch/router?
- How did you reset the TCP/IP stack? Like this?: netsh int ip reset test.log


----------



## The1 (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi, thanks for the quick reply. I was concerned that I was using a cached address so I deleted the entry from the DHCP table on the router and actually put my laptop on the network. The original IP addr issued to the problem computer had been 192.168.1.102 but after the deletion and the add of the laptop, the laptop was issued .102 and the problem computer was assigned .104. So it seems pretty apparent to me that when I restart the problem computer it is able to access the router for an address. BTW, I cannot renew the IP address once it has been issued by a reboot. When I release the address and click to repair (renew) the IP address, it is not able to receive a new one.

To address your questions: 
- I can ping the gateway from the other machine and laptop w/o any problems.
- I did test the bad link by plugging in my laptop to the cable connected to the problem computer. Had no connectivity issues using this cable.
- I have tried different ports on the router.
- Yes, I used netsh int ip reset to reset the TCP/IP stack.

I appreciate your assistance with this issue and hope you're able to provide at least some more things to try to diagnose.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please post an ipconfig /all for the problem computer. (Maybe you can use a CD, floppy or USB flash drive to copy it to a successfully connected computer.)


----------



## The1 (Oct 3, 2000)

Here's ipconfig /all:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : james1600
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : austin.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : austin.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter Versi
on 1.0 #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-CC-27-62-3F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2a0:ccff:fe27:623f%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.93.40.62
24.93.40.63
24.93.40.75
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 15, 2007 2:06:40 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 17, 2007 2:06:40
PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : austin.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.104%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

A couple of things: not too sure why some of the IP addresses are funky characters, 1st time I've seen that. Also, I have no idea as to what the "Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface" and "Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface" entries are. Again, 1st time I've seen those.

If anyone has any suggestions I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have ipv6 installed. It's experimental and you don't need it since you are obviously not experimenting with it and, most importantly, it sometimes causes all kinds of weird problems.

Start - Run - ipv6 uninstall - OK

Restart your PC and there's a good chance you'll be OK. If not, at least the ipconfig /all will look more normal.


----------



## The1 (Oct 3, 2000)

Thanks for the tip. I was able to uninstall IPv6 but it didn't help with the problem. I went ahead and ran ipconfig /all again and got this:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : james1600
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : austin.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : austin.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter Versi
on 1.0 #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-CC-27-62-3F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.93.40.62
24.93.40.63
24.93.40.75
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 15, 2007 8:28:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 17, 2007 8:28:23
PM

Again, not able to ping 192.168.1.1 or any other node on the subnet. Anything else I should look at?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## winterfrost (Nov 28, 2005)

This is very similar to an issue I had on an XP box a few years ago. I spent many hours troubleshooting it and did all the steps you described -- changing cables, NICs, PCI slots, switch ports, etc. The ultimate solution was some combination of removing the devices, drivers, resetting the TCP/IP stack, and re-installing everything. I wish I could be more exact! 

Have you tried doing an "sfc /scannow" to verify your system file integrity?

Also, I notice that this adapter is listed as " Local Area Connection 9". I would suggest physically removing the NIC(s) again, then trying to remove all of the adapters/drivers that are no longer connected or used. They may not show up in device manager by default. See this MS support article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315539/en-us

Of course, you have to be careful -- removing the wrong devices/drivers could be hazardous for your PC's health. 

Then reinstall one NIC and start again...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One time I had a cable that was good enough to get an IP configuration assigned but not good enough to ping. But you've already checked cable and port.

If you have a 3rd party firewall, uninstall it. Sometimes a disabled or almost configured one will allow some things but block others. There's also the possibility that you have already uninstalled one, but something got left behind. Either McAfee or Norton (I forget which, maybe both) have instructions or tools on their sites to help clean up. Another attempt is to install the same thing and then uninstall. IMO this type of problem is even more severe with "security suites" than with stand alone firewalls.


----------



## The1 (Oct 3, 2000)

Thank you guys for your pointers. :up: I'm not sure what the magic bullet was to get this going again but as winterfrost mentioned about it being a combination of things that helped him out before--it turned out to be the same for me. Everything's working A-Ok now! 

First, I took Frost's idea of checking the file integrity but wasn't sure if there were any corrupted or maligned files as I didn't get any type of confirmation window when the scan was complete.

Next, while I had already uninstalled ZoneAlarm trying to eliminate that as a problem, I investigated in to the possibility of a botched uninstall as suggested by TerryNet and followed instructions found on the Zonelabs website on how to completely uninstall the program. Once complete, tested connectivity and still no go.

I then followed the instructions on Frost's link to the MS KB to delete previous instances of my card installs. While I suspected this as an issue I didn't know how to delete them. I uninstalled the device in Device Manager. Powered down the computer, removed the card, restarted and followed the instructions, rebooted w/o re-installing the card, powered down again and then re-installed the card. XP found the new hardware and installed the drivers. Didn't act any different then before when I was having the issue so I went through my routine of pinging the loopback, the assigned IP address (which was never a problem), then lo and behold I was able to ping the default gateway and other computer on the network. Pulled up IE and a page loaded in a snap!

Like mentioned before, not sure exactly which action was the active ingredient for the solution but I'm very grateful for the suggestions on possible actions to take. Thanks winterfrost and TerryNet!!


----------

